# oil leak below distributor



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I have an oil leak below the distributor on my 91 stanza.The car runs fine and starts ok.
I was just wondering where it comes from or do i need to replace the distributor?.
Thank you.


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

it might be leaking from the dizzy or valve cover


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

If the valve cover isn't leaking, you likely need to replace the rubber o-ring around the shaft of the distributor. They harden and crack from the heat.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

how to do you get to that o- ring?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You need to pull the distributor to access the o-ring.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I pull out the distributor and change the o ring , but it was still leaking and
i have finally pinpointed it below the distributor cap.So the oil must be coming
from inside the cap near the rotor somewhere and leaking through at the bottom.
Does that mean i need a new distributor?.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

phin said:


> I pull out the distributor and change the o ring , but it was still leaking and
> i have finally pinpointed it below the distributor cap.So the oil must be coming
> from inside the cap near the rotor somewhere and leaking through at the bottom.
> Does that mean i need a new distributor?.


OK,

Then your distributor shaft seal is bad. I've seen them go bad on older Sentras but not yet on a Stanza. In any case, I took my Sentra dist. completely apart to see if I could replace the bad seal, but found that it was impossible to get a replacement. So basically, if the leak is bad enough, yes I would replace the dist.


----------

